# queso



## Cecilio

Nei dizzionari che ho consultato si da la stessa traduzione o definizione delle parole "cacio" e "fromaggio": in spagnolo "queso". Si dice anche che la parola "cacio" è una variante regionale, e "formaggio" la parola standard. È questo sempre così? Ci sono casi in cui si usa una parola o l'altra con significati specifichi o in espressioni dove il loro uso non è intercambiabile?


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, "cacio" a secas acá por lo menos no se suele usar en italiano.
En sardo, en cambio tenemos una palabra que se parece mucho a la española y algo a "cacio".
_Cacio_ viene del latín, mientras que _formaggio_ no sé de dónde, pero es común al francés y al catalán.
En cambio, en algunos nombres de quesos muy comunes acá se tiene que decir _cacio_ nomás, ya que es parte del nombre: _caciocavallo_ (que a pesar del nombre no es queso de...caballo , sino de vaca).
También existe _ca_cio en algunas frases idiomáticas, como "come il cacio sui maccheroni", que en la lengua hablada no oí nunca, pero sí en la escrita, y quiere decir, refiriéndose a alguna cosa, que sienta muy bien o llega al momento más oportuno.


----------



## irene.acler

Aquí tampoco usamos la palabra "cacio".
Por cierto, nuna he oído y tampoco escuchado la expresión "come il cacio sui maccheroni".


----------



## Silvia10975

Cecilio said:


> Nei dizzionari che ho consultato si dà la stessa traduzione o definizione delle parole "cacio" e "formaggio": in spagnolo "queso". Si dice anche che la parola "cacio" è una variante regionale, e "formaggio" la parola standard. È questo sempre così? Ci sono casi in cui si usa una parola o l'altra con significati specifichi o in espressioni dove il loro uso non è intercambiabile?


Ciao Cecilio, ho segnalato un paio di imperfezioni nel tuo eccellente italiano!
In Toscana "cacio" si usa molto e l'espressione "ci sta come il cacio sui maccheroni" (i maccheroni qui sono le tagliatelle tagliate più larghe) è decisamente nostra!
Naturalmente, come già ti hanno segnalato, è di uso regionale. "Cacio" è la maniera colloquiale di chiamare il "formaggio"  quindi per me si equivalgono e sono intercambiabili. Ma se vado in qualsiasi altra regione evito di chiamarlo "cacio".
Silvia


----------



## uanez

Direi che cacio e formaggio hanno lo stesso uso, sono la stessa cosa. Cacio è un uso più regionale quindi ti consiglio di usare sempre la parola formaggio. Non so se sia di origine toscana ma anche a Roma si usa molto la parola cacio nel parlato.
Puoi trovare cacio, come già detto, in espressioni idiomatiche come "starci come il cacio sui maccheroni" ovvero quando una cosa è perfetta per un'altra (es. "Questa borsa, sul tuo vestito, ci sta come il cacio sui maccheroni").


----------



## sciroppodiglucosio

xeneize said:


> _Cacio_ viene del latín, mientras que _formaggio_ no sé de dónde


Sempre dal latino.


----------



## Blechi

Il caciocavallo si chiama così perché durante la fabbricazione viene messo "a cavallo" di una stecca. Così.


----------



## gatogab

*Cacio e formaggio *
Voce generica per indicare il formaggio. Ci deriva dal latino caseum che attraverso le voci del tardo latino e del primo medioevo di caxo, casio, cascio, si è definitivamente stabilizzato in cacio.
Formaggio invece ci deriva dal greco formos, cioè il canestro di vimini destinato appositamente alla produzione del formaggio; più avanti nel tardo latino ed alto medioevo col tempo in formaggi

*Il cacioricotta* è un formaggio prodotto nel mezzogiorno d'Italia, in particolare in Basilicata, Puglia e Calabria.


----------



## infinite sadness

Blechi said:


> Il caciocavallo si chiama così perché durante la fabbricazione viene messo "a cavallo" di una stecca. Così.


In altre zone lo fanno in un altro formato.
http://www.ricettedisicilia.net/formaggi/il-caciocavallo-cascavaddu/


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> In altre zone lo fanno in un altro formato.
> http://www.ricettedisicilia.net/formaggi/il-caciocavallo-cascavaddu/


 
Siempre lo he conocido como Blechi nos muestra y también he sabido porqué se llama así, que es como Blechi nos cuenta.
Esta nueva versión tuya me deja perplejo, por lo que me gustaría saber el origen del nombre _'cascavaddu'._


----------



## Blechi

gatogab said:


> Siempre lo he conocido como Blechi nos muestra y también he sabido porqué se llama así, que es como Blechi nos cuenta.
> Esta nueva versión tuya me deja perplejo, por lo que me gustaría saber el origen del nombre _'cascavaddu'._


 
Para mí que _*cascavaddu*_ significa exactamente lo mismo que caciocavallo:
*cas* -> cacio, (lat. caesum y esp. queso)
*cavaddu* -> cavallo (en muchas regiones del sur de Italia la ll del italiano es una dd como en "Bedda Matri!" que es "Bella Madre" 
Pero, igual que tú: jamás oí hablar del cascavaddu. Ha de ser menos conocido que el caciocavallo, aunque es un primo suyo, je je.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Ha de ser menos conocido que el caciocavallo, aunque es un primo suyo, je je.


 
Hay que descubrir su sabor.

El caciocavallo se llama así por lo que dijiste. Pero según las fotos del *cascavaddu,* no tiene nada que ver como forma. Es por eso que hice esa pregunta.

http://www.formaggio.it/cascavaddu.htm

El _caciocavallo_ que conocemos por su forma, en Sicilia se llama _provola._

http://lignorante2007.blogspot.com/2007/05/provola-ragusana.html


Me dió hambre, voy a ver si encuentro algo de queso en el refri.


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto. Comunque dicono che anche per le forme a parallelepipedo il nome "casu (o cosa o cosu) cavaddu" derivi dal fatto che le forme vengono messe a cavallo di travi per la stagionatura.


----------

